# Reena Wind Master



## rodrigoaviador (23 Jun 2008 às 18:38)

Olá, comprei um relógio Reena Wind master, daqueles que faz tudo: ( anemometro, altimetro, barometro, etc )

Porem: meu manual veio em inglês, apesar de ter coisas que até dá p/ entender.. alguém teria esse manual em Português.

e as especificações corretas desse aparelho, como velocidade de ascionamento (anemometro ) .


----------



## rodrigoaviador (24 Jun 2008 às 15:28)

já achei!!!!!


----------

